# Error Message - Invalid multibyte sequence



## MichaelColey

I'm getting an error message on this page:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=226399

Warning: htmlspecialchars() [function.htmlspecialchars]: Invalid multibyte sequence in argument in [path]/mobiquo/smartbanner/head.inc.php on line 184

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3283) in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 3161

And this page:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226399

I see this when logged in:

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3283


----------



## SueDonJ

MichaelColey said:


> I'm getting an error message on this page:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=226399
> 
> Warning: htmlspecialchars() [function.htmlspecialchars]: Invalid multibyte sequence in argument in [path]/mobiquo/smartbanner/head.inc.php on line 184
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3283) in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 3161
> 
> And this page:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226399
> 
> I see this when logged in:
> 
> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
> Line: 3283



I haven't tried Michael's first link when not logged in so I haven't seen the first error message he's quoted, but I'm seeing the same as his second error message when I try to open the "Microwave-Convection Combo Oven ..." thread in the Starwood forum.  So far I'm reading other threads/posts with no problems; it's just that single thread.


----------



## MichaelColey

That's the thread I'm seeing it in, too.

It's a similar error when not logged in.  The second link kind of works (when not logged in), but the error message is still there.

Checking when not logged in (actually using Chrome incognito tab) was the first thing I tried, to make sure it wasn't a cookie issue.


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm...can reproduce both those errors as well.  appears our little bug is back.


----------



## taffy19

I had the same problem trying to read that thread and logged out and then in again but it didn't make a difference.  It worked fine on my iPhone so read it there.  I use Mozilla Firefox on a PC.  Will try again now.

PS.  I got in OK now with the PC and Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## MichaelColey

That's the only thread I had problems with, so it must be something there.


----------



## TUGBrian

so bizarre that it only impacts a single specific thread.


----------



## MichaelColey

The only time I've seen that (on another vBulletin forum), it was something in one of the posts.  I'll experiment and see if I can narrow it down.


----------



## MichaelColey

Googling the error message, I found this thread that also has the same problem:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173631


----------



## MichaelColey

It looks like it might be related to the TapATalk banner.  (/mobiquo/smartbanner/head.inc.php)


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont get the error when browsing the 2nd link...

we believe its related to the remnants of a malware app that found its way onto the forums, ever since we "cleaned" the malware off...this error has popped up sporadically.

when this happened before back in 2012, it required us to reinstall the entire server to clear it up completely 

heres to hoping we dont have to do that again.


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> heres to hoping we dont have to do that again.



Got a good backup?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, its backed up every night.


----------



## klpca

Nevermind. I think it was just my phone.


----------



## MichaelColey

It looks like the same problem as this previous thread (that I only now saw):

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228043

In that thread, Brian said it was related to TapATalk, which is what I said above.


----------



## TUGBrian

the error at the top mobiquo one is def tapatalk related.

the class_core error is something within vbulletin itself.


----------



## MichaelColey

I'm not positive, but I wouldn't be surprised if fixing the tapatalk one fixes the other.  I think the tapatalk error might have printed into the header, which can confuse web servers.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, anyone still get the class_core message?  i realize the top line message is still there in the above link.


----------



## TUGBrian

well thanks to the impressive skills of our host, it appears they have sorted out the issue.

I do not see the error on that thread (either of them)...can anyone else still reproduce?


----------



## MichaelColey

I don't see either error anywhere anymore.


----------



## SueDonJ

I can access everything now, but there's an odd thing in the first post in the "Microwave/Convection ..." thread.  Instead of seeing, "I'm" as the first word, I'm seeing "I’m" weirdness.


----------



## MichaelColey

Ah, that's probably the multibyte character that threw the whole thing off.  I'm seeing that in other threads that was previously affected, too.


----------



## dioxide45

SueDonJ said:


> I can access everything now, but there's an odd thing in the first post in the "Microwave/Convection ..." thread.  Instead of seeing, "I'm" as the first word, I'm seeing "I’m" weirdness.



I am seeing something similar in all the links in the Marriott Resort Calendars thread.


----------



## TUGBrian

it would appear to be everywhere there should be an apostrophe?

how bizarre.


----------



## dioxide45

Marriott's

' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' '  ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' '

Seems to work there.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> it would appear to be everywhere there should be an apostrophe?
> 
> how bizarre.



Take a look at post 40 and 41 of this thread. Not sure what is going on here, but the forums seem to have a problem handling punctuation. Though I am not exactly sure what topmom101 was trying to say instead of "na?vet?"


----------



## TUGBrian

what is that word supposed to be?


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> what is that word supposed to be?




https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/na?vet?

Well, it botched that link, too. 

It should be: naivete but with accent marks.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45

Na?vet?

This seems to be working for me when doing the preview of the post, but not once it is posted.

There are still issues with the apostrophes.


----------



## MichaelColey

I was able to see the word just fine in the tapatalk app, but on the web it shows up wrong.  The word is naivety, or n-a-i-v-e-t-y (just in case it butchers my post, too).


----------



## TUGBrian

how are you attempting to insert the tilde or umlat (or whatever the thing is above the letter in question) on your computers?


----------

